# dishcloths



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

I don't know if this is the correct thread to post this. But I have instructions for great dishcloths to crochet or knit.

My mother made several for me about 25 years ago when my first son was born. I still have them. And except for a little fading they are in excellent condition and I still use them today. They work so well for washing glasses on the inside and even have a soft scrubbing to them, which is good for the tuff stuck stuff on cast iron pans; where you would not want to scour.

I was noticing how sturdy they were and amazed at how little they stained, so I called my 85 year old mother and had her send me the instructions.

The crochet instructions below is very simple and quickly and cheaply made. I work on it before bed....till I fall asleep. I can make several in an afternoon.

Anyway, here it is: I hope you like it...let me know.

1 4 ply Worsted Weight 100% cotton yarn. (2.5 oz.)
I use "Peaches & Cream" --under 2 dollars 

With size F hook, chain 32 stitches

Row 1 -DC in 4th chain from hook and each chain across row = 32DC 
Chain 3 times and turn.

Row 2 - in space between 2nd and 3rd DC - work 2 DC, *skip next space, 2 DC in next space, repeat from* across row, ending 1 DC in top of chain 3.
Chain 3 and turn

Row 3 - DC in space between 1st and 2nd DC *skip next space, 2 DC in next space, repeat from * across row. 
Chain 3 and turn

Repeat rows 2 & 3 until desired length.

Last row DC across all as row 1.

finish.

I use all of the yarn as the dishcloths, being 100% cotton do shrink a bit. But for under 2 bucks.... hey! It's easy.

I have instructions for knitting dishcloths as well and others to crochet. 

I'll be glad to send them to you if you let me know.

Thanks and have a good night.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

First, welcome to the HT forums. It's a fun place to share ideas.

I was just looking for new dishcloth patterns yesterday, so I was pleased to find this topic here. I've printed your directions and hope to try one today.
Thanks for sharing your Mother's pattern. How neat to have the ones she made for you for so long.
If the knitted dishcloths are an easy pattern I'd like that one, too please. I'm not much of a knitter, just the basic garter stitch, but I'm trying to learn.

Thanks a bunch!
prairiegirl


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your Mom's pattern. Just knowing that makes it extra special.

I love to crochet but would like to learn to knit MUCH better since I've only dabbled with it a few times. Maybe dishcloths would be an easy way to learn the stitches too.

I would love to have more of your crocheted patterns as well. I have a housewarming next month and I think a beautiful set of dishcloths would be nice.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Absolutely! I will post some tonight when I get home. I think my old doggie wandered off in the woods and died. It was too dark for me to search for him last night and it will be dark tonight. But I guess I'll have to take a headlamp and flashlight and set out to find him. He's an old big lab with three legs and a 22 bullet in his chest.

I am making these dishcloths for Christmas presents this year. I like the bright multi-colored yarn. They are so thick that they also work like a sponge, but rinse clean much easier. Good for spills! I make a couple for mopping the floor on my hands and knees too. lol I suppose they'd make good dust rags...I haven't tried that. digApony.......... have a great day.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pattern. I crochet dishcloths in the truck on long rides, keeps me entertained.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you for posting the instructions! I want to make some for Christmas presents this year, I am going to try your pattern!

Annie


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the pattern. I found some of the cotton yarn at a garage sale, so now I know what to do with it!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS I will be making these soon.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

My friend Lisa Marie is re-teaching me to crochet and I just started a dishcloth. She gave me some a few years back and they are by far, my favorites. They work sooooo well. Thank you for sharing the pattern and WELCOME.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you for the WELCOME! I have other patterns, but I like this one particularly. It's easy; especially for a beginner. This weekend I did the dishes with one that I made for myself. They work good!

I was making a multi-colored one for my daughter-in-laws Christmas present, when my granddaughter remarked at how it looked like a rainbow. She wants me to make her one so she can help me do the dishes; she's four. I thought that was so cool...her interest. She's too young to teach to crochet, but she sure can help with the dishes. All she needs is a stool and her rainbow dishcloth!  

On another note. My auto washing machine broke down a couple weeks ago. The weekend before this past, I went to the laundry-mat at the tune of $2.25 per SMALL load. I dreaded the thought of doing it again. When I woke up Saturday morning I realized that I had bought two wringer washers several months ago. :bash: The oldest one doesn't work, but the newer one; 40's does.

So my granddaughter and I cleaned it up and got it running. We washed clothes all day. She stayed with me the whole time helping me wring and hang them on the line. I was amazed that she stayed so entertained! She never got bored. She also noted everytime I sent a crocheted dishcloth throught the wringer; "grandma, here comes the pretty dishcloth your mama made you..." 

I homeschooled both of my boys... I wish I could homeschool my granddaughter. What a wonderful life. I didn't have the Internet then, but this site would have been a BIG help. I was on my own in those days. 

And that Maytag wringer washer is the BEST washing machine I have ever had! I got three loads per tub of water....I probably could have done 4.

I don't know how to upload a pic, but I would love to if someone would let me know how.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

digApony, the fourth "sticky" down from the top of "sewing and quilting" is a post that will get you to instructions for posting pictures. And Welcome!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have a very easy knitting pattern for dish cloths. I'll try to remember to post it when I get home this evening. I made dozens while waiting in doctor's offices, hospital waiting rooms & while sitting in the hospital room with dh for a week after his last surgery. I brought them all home and washed them then used them for gifts. The nice part about either crocheting or knitting a dish cloth is if you make a mistake -- so what -- its a dish cloth!

I prefer the Sugar & Cream yarn which is now around $1.69. I usually buy 3 skeins of the same yarn because you can make several cloths that way. Otherwise you always have some left over but not enough to do another. Also, I will make a dish cloth using tail ends of yarn all different colors. It doesn't matter its a dish cloth!

My m-i-l unraveled the fringe from a cotton bed spread and crocheted using a dish cloth pattern. It ended up heavy enough to use as a hot pad to put under a dish on the table.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I use this one, it's super easy. I use a size 8 needle though, and I knit the first half until there are 50 stitches.

DISHRAG PATTERN FOR BEGINNERS


REQUIREMENTS
1 ball of knit worsted weight cotton (Sugar N&#8217; Cream) 50 gm size
Size 9 to 10 1/2 needles


DIRECTIONS
Cast on 4 sts.

Row 1:	Knit one row.

Row 2: K2, YO, knit to the end of the row.

Repeat row 2 until there are 40 sts (for dish scrubber) or 50 sts (for face
cloth).

Next row: K1, K2tog, YO, K2tog, knit to the end of the row.

Continue decreasing until 4 sts left. Cast off.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey! thanks for the pattern. I'm learning to crochet so this will be a great project to try. I normally look in the crafts forum for crochet stuff, I'm glad I stopped by here today!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I have a very easy knitting pattern for dish cloths. I'll try to remember to post it when I get home this evening. I made dozens while waiting in doctor's offices, hospital waiting rooms & while sitting in the hospital room with dh for a week after his last surgery. I brought them all home and washed them then used them for gifts. The nice part about either crocheting or knitting a dish cloth is if you make a mistake -- so what -- its a dish cloth!
> 
> I prefer the Sugar & Cream yarn which is now around $1.69. I usually buy 3 skeins of the same yarn because you can make several cloths that way. Otherwise you always have some left over but not enough to do another. Also, I will make a dish cloth using tail ends of yarn all different colors. It doesn't matter its a dish cloth!
> 
> My m-i-l unraveled the fringe from a cotton bed spread and crocheted using a dish cloth pattern. It ended up heavy enough to use as a hot pad to put under a dish on the table.


I guess people used to save the string from onion bags and other stuff that came in sacks.. 

You pull the string and the top unravels... 

After a while you have enough to crochet a dishcloth.  

I love these kind of ideas from the Depression days! 

Hmm, just pulled the string on a bag of dogfood yesterday...


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow! Good idea. I'm going to try the onion bag. Double the string. I'm betting that the dishcloths would be good for scrubbing. Thanks..... I agree, the ideas and their frugal habits from the depression era and even WWII when they had to sacrifice and ration are the best!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I havenât done any knitting in a long time, but here are the instructions for another one of my motherâs dishcloths.
She sent it to me just for YOU! :benice:

2 balls of yarn; (Peaches and Cream) one each color.
Size 7 needles
Directions:
Cast on 45 stitches (loosely) with Color A. (slip stitch purlwise)
Row 1: (color A) Knit
Row 2: (color A) Purl
Row 3: (color B) Knit 4 Slip 1 *Knit 5 Slip 1* Continue between * across to last 4 stiches, Knit 4
Row 4: (color B) Knit 4 YF Slip 1 YB *Knit 5 YF Slip 1 YB* Continue between * across to last 4, Knit 4
Row 5: (color B) Purl 4 YB Slip 1 YF*Purl 5 YF* Continue between * across to last 4 stitches, Purl 4
Row 6: (color B) Repeat row 4
Row 7: (color A) Knit
Row 8: (color A) Purl
Row 9: (color B) Knit 1 Slip *Knit 5 Slip 1* Continue across to 1 stitch, Knit 1
Row 10: (color B) Knit 1 YF Slip 1 YB *K5 YF Slip 1 YB* Continue between * across to 1 stitch Knit 1
Row 11: (color B) Purl 1 YB Slip 1 YF *Purl 5 YB Slip 1 YF* Continue between * across to 1 stitch Purl 1
Row 12 (color B) Repeat Row 10
Repeat the 12 rows until desired length and finish with rows 1 and 2
Bind off loosely. You can crochet edges in color A if you like

Good luck! â¦.  Iâll stick to crochet.  :wizard:


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting. This is EXACTLY what I came here looking for!!

And welcome!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Happy Palace said:


> Thanks for posting. This is EXACTLY what I came here looking for!!
> 
> And welcome!


Thank you and you are welcome! I read some of your web page... I love your Happy Palace...especially your pond.

And homeschooling........ yes I remember. It's definitely a commitment, but a labor of love! I still remember the excitement I had when I taught my youngest son to read! And Daddy had plenty of turns too. Homeschooling is a wonderful experience to have with your beautiful children. 

And the field trips.... I don't know who learned more, us or them!  

I love to sew too. I have been sewing since I was 6. My mother taught me. It's almost a dying art these days. The fabric shop is my favorite hang-out! lol

Take care, and let me know how your dishcloths come out.


----------

